# Tripod collar for 70-200 f/4is - Genuine vs eBay



## pwp (Dec 21, 2015)

This week I picked up a mint pre-owned 70-200 f/4is and it came with an $11.50 eBay aftermarket tripod collar. I'll be wanting a collar, and have been happy enough with a clone collar on my 100 f/2.8 is Macro, but the cheapie on my new 70-200 f/4is just feels dodgy. ??? BTW does the genuine collar have to be spun out of the way when shooting vertical? (shooting with a gripped 7DII, gripped 5DIII and 1D MkIV)

Canon asks a Kings ransom for a genuine collar, and I've no doubt it's top quality, but sheesh! $144 from B&H vs from $7-$25 on eBay for a clone. No doubt the "_you get what you pay for_" argument will apply, but that's 20x the price! 

Does anyone have a positive experience with a particular clone collar?

-pw


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Dec 21, 2015)

I found that the cheapo ones I used on the 70-200 F4 IS were not as good as the Canon version. They never tightened completely and had a different length that made it annoying. I had to put tape on the inside of one to keep it somewhat tight when clamped down and to keep it from scratching the lens body. 

I was much happier with the Canon version in actual use, even though the price is outrageous.


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 21, 2015)

I bought a cheep one off Amazon. I am sure it is not the best quality or as good a the Canon version but it holds it steady. Mine came with a rubber pad inside the ring so it does not scuff or slip. 

I rarely have it on the lens and generally only use it if I am going to use my EF 1.4x II or put it on a EOS M. So I leave it in the side pouch of my camera bag. I do not think is necessary unless using an extender or macro rings. For the same reason I have never bought a tripod collar for my 100 f2.8L.

Given the price I say buy a better knockoff and save your money. The f4 versions are light enough a tripod collar is not normally a necessity. I just connect to the camera body.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 21, 2015)

I have purchased the "Vello" branded lens collars from B&H for both the 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and 200mm f/2.8L II, and am happy with both.

They are metal, not plastic, and have felt padding on the inside of the collar, so they have not scratched the lenses' bodies.

If I remember correctly, they were about $50 each.


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 21, 2015)

I have an ebay one... The rule of thumb is you have to get one that most closely resembles to canon one... I saw a youtube video where they compared the offbrand collars and some are definately made better than others... Some had better, more secured latches than others and some that can easily unlatch (and say goodbye to your lens/camera)... So moral is you can definately get a steal of a deal on ebay collars but they are priced so similarly it's easy to overlook the good ones... Good luck!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2015)

I've heard good things about the Vello collars, but haven't used one. 



tcmatthews said:


> For the same reason I have never bought a tripod collar for my 100 f2.8L
> 
> The f4 versions are light enough a tripod collar is not normally a necessity. I just connect to the camera body.



One reason I like having the collar on my 100L macro is for a very easy switch from landscape to portrait orientation.

I agree that the (relatively) lighter weight of the lens means a collar isn't usually required, but I notice the OP mentions using it with gripped bodies. With the accessory grips there is flex between grip and body, and flex means vibration – with a gripped body, it's always best to use a tripod collar if possible, IMO (but not needed for the 1-series with the grip integrated).


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 21, 2015)

DJL329 said:


> I have purchased the "Vello" branded lens collars from B&H for both the 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and 200mm f/2.8L II, and am happy with both.
> 
> They are metal, not plastic, and have felt padding on the inside of the collar, so they have not scratched the lenses' bodies.
> 
> If I remember correctly, they were about $50 each.



I have the Vello version for both these lenses. I don't remember what I paid, but they were substantially less costly than the Canon ones. Perhaps the Canon ones are nicer, but I have had no problems with the Vellos. Not strictly necessary if not using a battery grip on the camera, but as Neuro mentions, it makes transition from landscape to vertical orientation easy.


----------



## triggermike (Dec 21, 2015)

I have one of these for the same lens:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-Tripod-Collar-Mount-Ring-A-II-W-for-Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-4L-IS-USM-Lens/171948780830?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34492%26meid%3D0f2aee57f5044818935d2b50dec06e0f%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D191501637497
I also have the same Canon original which came with my 400mm f5.6 - very little difference.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 21, 2015)

You might be able to pick up a spare used Canon tripod ring on eBay.


----------



## ChienLunatique (Dec 21, 2015)

I am using a Phottix from Amazon on the 70-200 f4 is and the same brand for the 100 f2.8L they work very well and quality is good, no problem with fitting tolerance around the lens. I am happy to put the money saved towards new glass, just got the 24-70 f4L on a Canon cash back offer = double discount  
Seasons Greetings to all


----------



## RGF (Dec 21, 2015)

When the 70-300L first came out, a friend bought an aftermarket collar. He could not tighten the collar, so in the end it toss it and bought a Canon collar.

Not sure if this applies to all after market collars, but I would be wary and figure there is a good change that you will a genenuine canon collar in the end. So why waste $. Start with the real thing.


----------



## gregorywood (Dec 21, 2015)

DJL329 said:


> I have purchased the "Vello" branded lens collars from B&H for both the 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and 200mm f/2.8L II, and am happy with both.
> 
> They are metal, not plastic, and have felt padding on the inside of the collar, so they have not scratched the lenses' bodies.
> 
> If I remember correctly, they were about $50 each.



+1 

I've bought 3 for different lenses and find their products to be generally good. I've bought their hoods before also, and while not quite as nicely finished as the Canon, at 1/3 the price, functionally it is fine.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 21, 2015)

I bought this Fotodiox collar from Amazon in 2012 and found it to be of very high quality. It wouldn't quite tighten up, so I put a few layers of stucco tape (similar to electrical tape, but with better quality adhesive) on the inside of the collar and it is rock solid. 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054ENDO2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## pwp (Dec 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> One reason I like having the collar on my 100L macro is for a very easy switch from landscape to portrait orientation.



...this

-pw


----------



## iaind (Jan 14, 2016)

pwp said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > One reason I like having the collar on my 100L macro is for a very easy switch from landscape to portrait orientation.
> ...



+1


----------

